# non compete



## ARW (May 21, 2009)

Hello all. First, thanks for reading my thread.

I have a job in a free zone. I've worked there since March. Another company approached me to do a similar job (but not the exact same thing) and they would pay much much more. It is a no-brainer to take the new job. I briefly asked them about the non-compete clause in my contract and they said not to worry. They have dealt with it before in the UAE and the courts always throw the non-compete cases out. After perusing the web, I found that to be the case. Everywhere I looked said it's very rare for the courts to take a non-compete case. BTW, I'm not executive-level, and I won't be taking any clients or trade secrets with me.

However, reading through this forum, I have read that the 6 month work ban for leaving a company before the terms of your contract is very enforced. Here are the questions:

1. Which of these situations do you truly need a NOC:

moving from FZ to Non-FZ
moving from FZ to FZ
moving from Non-FZ to FZ
moving from Non-FZ to Non-FZ

2. Can you still work in a FZ if you are on a 6-month ban?

3. I know I will have to pay back some relocation money they provided me, but are there any other financial penalties I could be facing. If so, should I ask my new company to pay for it?


----------



## usasf999 (Feb 9, 2010)

ARW said:


> Hello all. First, thanks for reading my thread.
> 
> I have a job in a free zone. I've worked there since March. Another company approached me to do a similar job (but not the exact same thing) and they would pay much much more. It is a no-brainer to take the new job. I briefly asked them about the non-compete clause in my contract and they said not to worry. They have dealt with it before in the UAE and the courts always throw the non-compete cases out. After perusing the web, I found that to be the case. Everywhere I looked said it's very rare for the courts to take a non-compete case. BTW, I'm not executive-level, and I won't be taking any clients or trade secrets with me.
> 
> ...


Did you get any replies offline? 
I m in the same situation and don't know what the rules are.

I m in Dubai airport Free Zone and want to move to a competitor within the same free zone.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The 6/12 Month work ban does not apply to Free Zones.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

wandabug said:


> The 6/12 Month work ban does not apply to Free Zones.


Wanda is correct 
-


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

wandabug said:


> The 6/12 Month work ban does not apply to Free Zones.


Do you know this applies if I move from one free zone to another?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

HamishUK said:


> Do you know this applies if I move from one free zone to another?


IF you move from one FZ to another there is no work ban.

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

On a related note, I'm currently working my notice and my current employer is being a right pain in the arse about my leaving date, if I just get up and go, what can they do? My new employer is in a free zone.


----------

